

Twitter’s Response to WikiLeaks Subpoena Should Be the Industry Standard - skbohra123
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/01/twitter

======
jdp23
"Twitter deserves recognition for its principled upholding of the spirit of
the First Amendment. It’s a shame that PayPal, Amazon, Visa, Mastercard, Bank
of America and the U.S. government all failed — and continue to to fail — at
their own versions of that test."

Yeah really. OVH (Wikileaks' French ISP, whose managing director said "this is
a matter for the courts") and Twitter (presumably thanks to @amac) come out of
this looking like companies I can rely on. The others ... not so much.

